
Static binaries for a C++ application - pluma
https://www.arangodb.com/2018/04/static-binaries-c-plus-plus-application/
======
Ours90
Does this not waste a lot of space with huge executables? Furthermore, using
shared libraries would help to save RAM as well.

~~~
neunhoef
As explained in the article: The "library part" of our executables is very
small in comparison to the executable size. Furthermore, the memory usage of
the database itself is usually much greater than the size of the executable
itself. Finally, one rarely deploys multiple instances of an ArangoDB server
on the same machine, so savings by shared libraries are also not that great.

Therefore the "waste" is very minor and the advantages outweigh the slight
increase in memory usage.

------
daedric
Nice work, do you also provide symbols/debug version if one wants to debug
potential coredump ?

~~~
neunhoef
After compilation the executables have symbols and debug information. For the
release we simply strip it. It is easy to get/provide versions with debugging
information. We plan to provide deb and rpm packages containing these and
provide separate debug packages. This works but is not yet published

